# stöhrende weisse pixel entfernen?



## Suchfunktion (13. November 2003)

Hallo leute, also ich habe eine Grafik erstellt..
ich finde es nicht allzuschlecht, aber was mich stört sind die silber-weissen pixel.. die müssen weg, nur ich weiss nicht wie 

Hier die jpg-datei, pdf auf anfrage (schicke sie dann per mail, weil zu gross um sie hier als anhang anzuhängen, leider)..







Wie bekomme ich diese nervigen weiss/silbernen pixel weg?
Danke im voraus


----------



## zirag (14. November 2003)

Hi

Mal sie doch einfach mit dem Brush tool über ( mit schwarz ) 

cu --ZiRaG--


----------



## Suchfunktion (14. November 2003)

*hmm..*

Ja, okay, nette idee.. aber das goldene soll doch bleiben...
trotzdem danke..


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. November 2003)

Mit dem Zauberstab einen der störenden Pixel markieren und etwas mit der Toleranz spielen. Dann Entf drücken.

Alex


----------



## Suchfunktion (14. November 2003)

*so...*

so.. endlich zuhause *fg*

Danke für eure antworten, werd gleich mal schaun was so möglich ist..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Filter : Staub und Kratzer entfernen
Filter: Störungen entfernen

(sehr sensible Werte verwenden)


----------

